# Rumor: Nokia N96, N97.. Jusst Lukat em!



## readermaniax (Apr 30, 2007)

The Nokia N96

*maxupload.com/img/2FEEBBF3.jpg
Apparently, this concept should boast all the features of the N95, plus much more. There’s a much better 7 MP camera, way more memory, an array of connectivity options, and much more. Plus, it’s slick, thin and stylish. Yeah, and I guess its battery stands more than million hours of talk time. *www.mysticgadgets.com/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif

=====================================

The Nokia N97
*maxupload.com/img/48ABD4F5.jpg​​Nokia’s N97 Smartphone will supposedly feature a 3-inch TFT-LCD touchscreen display, 5.0-megapixel camera w/20x digital zoom, 20GB of built-in memory, and a microSD card slot. Pricing and availability have not yet been announced.

=====================

Source​


----------



## soham (Apr 30, 2007)

The N97 seems real. The N96 can be easily recognised as fake. How can you place a 7MP sensor on such a slim phone. And the red coloured keys look really bad.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

i won't even buy an N series phone , they're way too expensive and hyped(in ads) , almost no value-for-money , my choice would be with Sony Ericsson or Motorola .


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> i won't even buy an N series phone , they're way too expensive and hyped(in ads) , almost no value-for-money , my choice would be with Sony Ericsson or Motorola .



Ya.I also would buy some phone from SE or Moto & preferably a standalone Digital cam instead of the Nseries phones.
Also in India you have to be extra careful,so that it does not get lost by theft.


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm too happy with my se k790i apparantly the best value for money 3.2mp cam phone.anyways i hate the n-series.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

n97, if real, is tooooooooo good..


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 30, 2007)

They look as real as a three rupee coin.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ maybe... but 3 rupee coins arent as interesting...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

a 10 rupee coin will do then


----------



## readermaniax (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 30, 2007)

WTF.... it's all UnReal 2007


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 2, 2008)

Both so called phones are the gift of photoshop its just that the one who designed the n96 sucks at photoshop and the one who designed the n97 has some skill but one thing is for sure that both are fake


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 2, 2008)

Both so called phones are the gift of photoshop its just that the one who designed the n96 sucks at photoshop and the one who designed the n97 has some skill but one thing is for sure that both are fake


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 2, 2008)

Fake images.... hands on review of N96 was published months ago on mobile-review specifically on 25th march 2008....
Hit the following link to read it:
*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n96-en.shtml


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2008)

Nokia has made some ugly phones in the past, but I think that the red keypad is a bit too fugly even for them. Looks like poor fake to me.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2008)

cheap#photo#shopping

the first looks horrible to the core with red keypad...wait if its real are they trying to copy those key pad from lg chocklate?  
 When will they stop copying from others....i hate them..,
And for the second phone...
Even a korean phone  would be designed much better...,
Anyway i should start believing this article and photo since nokia has the talent to design phones which suck to the core...
Good luck nokia... Lol....lol..


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 2, 2008)

the n96 is confirmed by nokia:*www.engadget.com/2008/02/11/the-nokia-n96-redefines-high-end/


----------



## krazzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Why did you guys dug out a more-than-year-old thread?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL..stupid bumps.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2008)

@ amd64... 
Hi brother...how are you... 
Pm me....dude...

Sorry for offtopic chat...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 2, 2008)

El fako! inko fako!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 2, 2008)

not fako, originalo!!!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 2, 2008)

Fake...No such phones r 2 come out in the near future....


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 2, 2008)

S60 puts me off!!!


----------



## theKonqueror (Jul 2, 2008)

If they're real, they are UTTERLY UGLY!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol.......Utkarsh2008 bumped the thread......


----------



## hullap (Jul 2, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL..stupid bumps.



yea


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2008)

Locked.


----------

